# Camera for the rainforest



## g_nl (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

okay so i was wondering if anyone could help me out choosing a digital camera. 
i'll be spending 2 months in the amazon this summer, based on a river boat. I'd like to get a good camera to take pictures of the wildlife etc, with a good optical zoom.

However, does anyone have any experience with cameras in this environment?  Will the temperature and humidity be a big problem? 
What could you recommend? 

I'd like to spend max £300 or so.

Many thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll not get a weather sealed camera for £300, especially not digital, think nearer £3000, I'd buy a decent nikon film camera F100, F90X, F4S, these are all solid models that will take a bit of abuse without falling apart. H


----------



## Garbz (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes you are treading in dangerous territory for a digital camera. But Flash Harry somewhat shot over the mark.

A good weathersealed camera can be had for around 1000 pounds. Cheaper if you go second hand. You may find a good deal on a Nikon D200 which is the cheapest digital SLR I know of with weather sealing, along with the 18-70mm kit lens which is the cheapest weather sealed lens.

If you can't stretch the budget and must get a digital camera I would look at one of those water proof Olympus point and shoot cameras. Can't name the exact model off hand, but I am sure Olympus's website will help with that one. Just bear in mind that lighting is not very good within a rainforrest which is an area where point and shoot cameras will show their weakness and start taking somewhat noisy pictures.


----------



## Talonted90 (Jan 2, 2009)

Money is going going to be the biggest limiting factor here.  I spent a few weeks in the cloud forests of Honduras this past summer and will be returning next summer for two months (feel free to check out my pics on my flickr page).  I shot the entire time with a Nikon D80 that unless I was using it spent its time wrapped in two ziploc bags.  I found lighting to be the biggest limiting factor even during the day and it was only with being able to adjust the manual settings could I get a lot of them to come out.  Otherwise they turned out horribly and mind you I try to never use the flash.  
If you could find a little more money to spend I would try to NOT consider getting a regular point and shoot.  If however you must get a point and shoot I might consider the new Olympus that is capable of going underwater.  I am not sure of the quality of the pictures that it takes but being that it is able to go underwater it should be able to deal with the humidity and perpetual.  Let me just say I would strongly recommend going DSLR.  You might want to look at the Pentax K10D as it has full weather seals.  My only complaint with it was that it was really heavy and when trekking through the jungle specifically to find wildlife it will really start to pull down on your neck.

Are you by any chance going here with Operation Wallacea?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2009)

Garbz said:


> A good weathersealed camera can be had for around 1000 pounds. Cheaper if you go second hand. You may find a good deal on a Nikon D200 which is the cheapest digital SLR I know of with weather sealing, along with the _18-70mm kit lens which is the cheapest weather sealed lens_.


 
It is?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 3, 2009)

tirediron said:


> It is?



It was when it first came out, and I don't think the D200 inflated in price since .

Though I welcome being proved wrong, then I'll know next time it needs to be recommended.


----------



## g_nl (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for the replies - hopefully i'll be able to find something you've suggested at a reasonable price

talonted - yes i am going with opwall! - I'll be going to peru though and not doing so much hiking, but i cant wait!

thanks again. G


----------



## Talonted90 (Jan 3, 2009)

g_nl said:


> thanks for the replies - hopefully i'll be able to find something you've suggested at a reasonable price
> 
> talonted - yes i am going with opwall! - I'll be going to peru though and not doing so much hiking, but i cant wait!
> 
> thanks again. G


 

You will have a great time with them.  I went to Honduras this past summer and am returning this summer for two months as staff on the herpetology team.  Its going to make for some great photos.  I'm hoping to do Peru or Indonesia the following summer but again as staff and not a research assistant.


----------



## Overread (Jan 3, 2009)

make sure you take as much silic gel as you can get your hands on along with a good sealed container to hold it and the gear in when not in use. That should help counter moisture = especialy if the worst happens and it starts to mess up the camera -a full dryout overnight is important. Also if you put the camera in a waterproof bag for shooting during rain or such events include more silia gel in the bag. Provided that the seal on the bag is half decent it should help stop the bag building up condenscation on the inside


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jan 4, 2009)

wow, i want to be in the amazon for 2 months!


----------

